
Hong Kong Startup AfterShip Launches E-Commerce Shipments Tracker - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2012/03/07/hong-kong-startup-aftership-launches-e-commerce-shipments-tracker/
======
masonhensley
Edit- just realized this is focused on merchants, not consumers, you can't
connect your amazon account to automatically track your orders... bummer

Check out June Cloud for a consumer package tracking app. osx & ios

<http://junecloud.com/sync/about/delivery-status-for-mac.html>

